# Waxing: How long will it take a shop to do it.



## ThugHunter

I'm heading up to Summit County in a couple weeks and haven't ridden since last April. I need to get the board waxed and was curious who I should go to and how long should I expect it to take. I fly in Friday morning, so I don't expect to ride that day, but I would like to get the board waxed that day. We are going to try to hit either Loveland or A-Basin that day if time permits, so if I brought it to their tuning shop what kind of time and I looking at for them to wax it. 

Also, does anyone recommend a certain place to go to have the board waxed? Or anyone to avoid. Last time I was there, I noticed Sports Authority in Dillon had a shop that waxes and does other minor work. They're open later than the shops at the resorts too. Would I be fine just going there to get the waxing done?


----------



## MunkySpunk

Precisely 10.429673 minutes. Right on the nose. No more no less. 

How many boards came in before you and are waiting in line? Are you getting a machine wax or a hand wax? Is today the day their shop guy is off? Did their wax machine break? Is their wax guy just a slow worker? Are they slammed with other customers and the tuning guy can't get off the sales floor? You're asking for a definitive answer when there is none to give. You've given no information, and there are too many variables to consider.


----------



## PeterG

It takes a lot longer than doing it yourself.


----------



## VietOne

I decided to buy a waxing Iron for $30 bucks with the beveled edges. I also got 3000mg of snowboard wax. It's a lot for another $40.

I can edge tune and wax my snowboard in around 25 minutes.


----------



## Tarzanman

I am going to bring my edge tool and wax with me on this trip. I will also bring a scraper (of course). The only thing I haven't decided on is whether to bring my iron or not. Might buy a $10 at walmart to save the hassle of traveling with it.


----------



## ThugHunter

I was only looking for a general response to how long it should take. The amount of times I will wax a board just makes it unnecessary to buy my own setup to do it myself. I will spend the $15 to have someone else do the work once a year. I live in Texas so trips are few and far between. 

BTW, I just dropped my boards off at a local shop here in Texas. I forgot that the shop I buy my wakeboard gear from does snowboard and ski stuff in the winter and has a shop. $15 to hand wax and it'll be ready in a couple days. 

PROBLEM SOLVED!!


----------



## HouseMuzik

PeterG said:


> It takes a lot longer than doing it yourself.


Work at a shop and that's pretty much a complete lie.  Most can do it in about 2-3 minutes on a belt. Hot waxes are done occassionally, but those people do it for a living so even there you could probably have it in 15-20 minutes.


----------



## PeterG

HouseMuzik said:


> Work at a shop and that's pretty much a complete lie.  Most can do it in about 2-3 minutes on a belt. Hot waxes are done occassionally, but those people do it for a living so even there you could probably have it in 15-20 minutes.


It can be faster but almost never is. Lets not forget to count time to take it there and back.


----------



## HouseMuzik

If they're taking longer than that than you're not getting good service IMHO. Agreed on the travel time, but if you want it done right and don't want to do it yourself, its worth it. edges are obviously less important out there in the West cause its pow rather than ice...


----------



## PeterG

Where I live I can wax and edge mine and my friends board before I even get halfway to a shop.


----------



## Guest

I just called 4 shops in town(from the smaller ones to the big chains) and got quoted at least 3 days for a wax. Why would it take so long? By all accounts and all the videos I've watched, it can't take more than 30minutes to do it by hand. If I didn't live in a condo and actually had the space to do it myself, I think I would.


----------



## john doe

Florac said:


> If I didn't live in a condo and actually had the space to do it myself, I think I would.


I live in an 800sq/ft apartment and I wax my own board along with my friends. It doesn't take much space and the mess is very managable. I have a 4ft plastic folding tablet that I wax on.


----------



## Extremo

I wax on my kitchen table with a $1 yardsale iron. There's no need to bring it to a shop. Just make sure you scrape outside because its a serious mess.


----------



## ThugHunter

Extremo said:


> I wax on my kitchen table with a $1 yardsale iron. There's no need to bring it to a shop. Just make sure you scrape outside because its a serious mess.


Or go to home depot, get a big ass plastic painting drop sheet/cloth and do it inside. If I rode more, I would just do it myself but for now I take it to a shop.


----------



## baldylox

Wax myself with an $8 iron from Walmart and a set of Burton clamps. 1 coat all temp, scrape, 1 coat all temp, scrape, 1 coat cold temp, scrape. Takes about an hour.


----------



## Guest

You guys are all seriously motivating me to start doing my own wax. We have a decent size balcony so we could always scrape out there(is it okay to scrape when it's -8 celsius or does it need to be done in warmer temps??). We go at least once a week to the local hill and are trying to make it to the mountains 1-2 times a month. With the mountains and temperatures we're around, there's still another 2 months of boarding left which means a lot more visits to the shop if we don't start doing it ourselves.


----------



## Jim

I'm getting motivated to do it myself too..

I took my board to the local sport mart (where I bought it), and they apparently do a good job, hand done, hot wax... The guy told me it should be ready by the end of the day... I didn't hear from them so I called at the end of the day to check, apparently he didn't get around to it, but would first thing the next morning... There was only one other board. Still didn't hear from them... So at least 2 days, we'll see how long it takes. I'm assuming they'll have it done tomorrow... But who knows.


----------



## Tarzanman

In my experience, if you walk in to a shop at a resort area, they will usually have the board done within 12 hours. The reason is competition, and the fact that most people don't want to waste an entire day of their snow trip waiting for a shop to wax their board.

I brought my own wax tools on my last trip. It gives you something to do after you've gotten back and showered and stuff. It is messy, but I bought some trashbags and put them on the floor to catch the wax I scraped off.

both skiers and one of the boaders in the group opted to drop their stuff off at a shop instead of having me do it. There was a shop 1 block from the condo, so it was convenient. $15 and 12 hr wait. This was in Breck


----------



## squishydonut

don't forget to have adequate ventilation if you do it inside.


----------

